# Crp and sed rate



## Littlevilone (Apr 29, 2015)

My crp was 10.7mg/L
(Normal range 0.0-3.3)
My sed rate was 12
(normal range 0.0-20)

Is this good or bad?
I was on 50mg of prednisone for asthma when blood was taken, will this affect it any?
Just keeping y'all updated.

Still waiting on my ibd SGI diagnostic and stool tests.


----------



## nogutsnoglory (Apr 29, 2015)

Your CRP is a little bit elevated. Nothing to be too concerned about but obviously some inflammation in the body. Doesn't mean it's crohns, can be a cold,  virus anything.


----------



## Jmrogers4 (Apr 29, 2015)

CRP tends to react fast so if you have cold, infection or something it tends to react faster, ESR is a little slower so it would lend more towards long term infection something that's been going on for a while.


----------

